
Understanding Deep Dreams: An ELI5 on CNNs - AlanZucconi
http://www.alanzucconi.com/?p=2334
======
degenerate
If you want a true ELI5 on deep dreams, I like the top comment in this
archived reddit thread:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/explainlikeimfive/comments/3cbelv/e...](https://www.reddit.com/r/explainlikeimfive/comments/3cbelv/eli5_can_anyone_explain_googles_deep_dream/)

He also links to the deepdream subreddit, which has much more information and
resources:

[https://www.reddit.com/r/deepdream](https://www.reddit.com/r/deepdream)

